# Rabicano or sabino?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm gonna vote rabicano. With the skunk tail and the way the roaning is concentrated on the barrel, that just screams rabicano to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm thinking it's probably both. The roaning on the flank and the skunk tail look like rabicano, and the leg/face markings look sabino (leg white that forms an inverted V, face white that goes down on to the chin)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

As the owner of more than one rabicano I would venture to say that the horse is both sabino and rabicano.
Chillaa and NDAppy where are you when a novice like me needs your input?????
Everyone else if the two of them say something different then disregard WTH I just posted. Shalom


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering if he could be both. When I first saw his pic I thought rabicano. Then I saw his video and thought sabino. Then I saw this particular pic and thought rabicano due to the tail. Then I did some googling and found out a horse can be both!

I get to meet him in person on Thursday (my friend just bought him), so let me know if I should get any specific pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with both 

Rabicano causing the flank roaning and skunk tail. Sabino suggested by his white coming to a point, as well as fairly straight blaze that extends on to the lower lip.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Isn't rabicano an extension of sabino? I'm pretty sure a horse has to have sabino in order to have rabicano. This horse is without a doubt rabicano either way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as I know, there is not anything saying that a horse must have sabino to have rabicano. That doesn't actually make much sense, to be honest. Unless you mean it in a sense like pearl requires either another pearl gene or a cream gene to be displayed. But I believe that pearl is alone in that kind of oddness and there hasn't been a whole lot of research on rabicano. 

Either way, he's definitely rabicano and looks a generic sabino also with a symmetrical blaze, white lips, and pointed socks.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My bad, I thought I remembered reading that rabicano was an extension of sabino, not it's own color persay. It's very possible I'm just mixing something up, it's been awhile. Maybe because so many rabicanos DO also carry sabino for whatever reason? The two almost seem to go hand in hand a lot of the time, maybe I made a connection in my crazy mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have never seen a rabicano without some sabino markings. There might be something to what you are saying. I dont know enough about colour genetics to give an educated answer.
All I know is what I read here. Shalom


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Seeing as there is only one isolated sabino gene mapped, it remains unclear of how many do exist and what the criteria for each one would be. And it has been theorized that all of the "normal" white markings are caused by some form of sabino, which, if that were true, the majority of all horses would be sabinos. 

Rabicano just doesn't have a lot of research done to it, so it could be a mutation of some sort, or it actually could be its own gene. Either way, it does have its own criteria and a name for that pattern.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

*Double cream on a brown?*

Oops meant to post somewhere else...stupid iPhones


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Years ago a friend of mine had an Arab that was rabicano (skunk tail for sure) but I don't recall him having any other white markings. Or certainly not any high white markings or large face markings. He was very minimally marked. So I don't think sabino and rabicano necessarily go together. But I know nothing about genetics. I don't have a photo of the horse either. But he was a bay registered Arabian with a skunk tail and little to no other white on him.


----------

